
Show HN: Tweetmo – Send money with a Tweet - dabernathy89
https://www.tweetmo.com/
======
dabernathy89
Tweetmo is a small side project for me. I'm the first to admit that it's
possibly more gimmicky than useful, but I think there are a few cases where it
could come in handy.

